# recommend a face exfoliator



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 17, 2009)

i am looking for a good exfoliator for my face that i can get at the drugstore..can anyone help me please


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

Pond's Fresh Start Daily Exfoliating Cleanser,,,I have used it for over 2 years and I love it

Here are a few reviews  Makeupalley Product Reviews of Ponds Fresh Start Daily Exfoliating Cleanser


----------



## preciouscharm (Apr 17, 2009)

St Ives olive oil scrub, makes my face feel fresh!


----------



## kisou (Apr 17, 2009)

I use St. Ive's Apricot Scrub. I've used it for years and its always worked great!


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kisou* 

 
_I use St. Ive's Apricot Scrub. I've used it for years and its always worked great!_

 
Ditto!

Not drugstore..but the best exfoliator I've ever used is Lush's Ocean Salt. It's AMAZING. Baby smooth skin


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 17, 2009)

I use Boots No. 7 Total Renewal 2x a week. I think there is also a daily one too.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Ditto!

Not drugstore..but the best exfoliator I've ever used is Lush's Ocean Salt. It's AMAZING. Baby smooth skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think i will have to try the LUSH one..just because i've always wanted to try their products and i'm going outta town and they have a LUSH store there


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Ditto!

Not drugstore..but the best exfoliator I've ever used is Lush's Ocean Salt. It's AMAZING. Baby smooth skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I really like this too...But at $35 for a 8oz it was killing me...But it is Fabulous!!


----------



## TangoMT (Apr 17, 2009)

I really like Queen Helene's Oatmeal and Honey scrub! It's creamy with small grains that feel almost like sand, soft on the skin yet you can still feel that it's working. Plus it smells delicious, like cookies!

It's not drugstore, but Lush's Angels on Bare Skin is one of my all-time favorites. One of the only products I've ever used that I can honestly say I didn't feel the need for moisturizer afterwards. I love to use this at night before bed, the lavender smell is just so relaxing!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Pond's Fresh Start Daily Exfoliating Cleanser,,,I have used it for over 2 years and I love it

Here are a few reviews  Makeupalley Product Reviews of Ponds Fresh Start Daily Exfoliating Cleanser_

 
i'm going to try this one too...i really want one that i can use on a daily bases....thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 18, 2009)

Olay Regenerist microdermabrasion/peel kit.  Its crystal exfoliators that don't scratch and after scrubbing, add the glycolic acid activator and mix it in your face-it warms and makes a thick foam and then a gel.  Wait a few minutes and wash off. The next couple days your skin will exfoliate really well with a wash cloth.  Love the stuff, takes years off and makes my skin look really really new.  When I took a friend to get a professional peel they shaved her face first (another exfoliant) so I do that too. It makes for a much more even, luminous complexion.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 18, 2009)

What type of skin do you have?  I think that really makes a difference in which kind you choose, but I have combo skin and I use Phisoderm's Nuturing Facial Polish.  I believe this one to be suitable for pretty much any skin.  The Phisoderm line is actually the best line I've used to date.  They've got something for everyone.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

  I use St. Ive's Apricot Scrub. I've used it for years and its always worked great!  
 
Another vote for St. Ive's, my all time fave


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 18, 2009)

i like st ives apricot scrub.. didn't know there was an olive oil one.. i love olive oil anything. i am going to check that one out.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 18, 2009)

Another vote for St. Ives Apricot Scrub. My HG skin product! It's fabulous <3


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_What type of skin do you have?  I think that really makes a difference in which kind you choose, but I have combo skin and I use Phisoderm's Nuturing Facial Polish.  I believe this one to be suitable for pretty much any skin.  The Phisoderm line is actually the best line I've used to date.  They've got something for everyone._

 
i have horrible skin.....its dry and oily, but i don't have acne....but my skin is really sensitive it usually will turn red when i use facial treatments


----------



## fintia (Apr 20, 2009)

I started using the St. Ives Apricot and so far it's gentle enough for my face


----------



## xladydragon (May 1, 2009)

St Ive's apricot - invigorating
It has little sand thingys in it, and leaves my skin sooooo smooth! And it doesn't dry my skin out if I leave it on for more than a minute. Other face washes makes my eyelids all flaky if I leave it on for too long


----------



## Pushpa (May 1, 2009)

honestly buy some brown sugar add a little honey and olive oil in a bowl and scrub away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 done this for years and years and years and i looooove how it smells, tastes and feels


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 1, 2009)

Pond's Fresh Start Exfoliator is love!! I should start using that daily. I also love using Neutrogena Fresh Foaming Scrub. I use that 3 times a week.


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 1, 2009)

st. ives apricot scrub and/or the microdermabrasion scrub. i like the micro scrub because it's very gentle and gets the job done


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 6, 2009)

TISH1127 said:


> Pond's Fresh Start Daily Exfoliating Cleanser,,,I have used it for over 2 years and I love it
> 
> Here are a few reviews  Makeupalley Product Reviews of Ponds Fresh Start Daily Exfoliating Cleanser[/quot
> 
> i have gone to every HEB..walmart, walgreens etc to find this and none of them have it..lol


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 7, 2009)

makeup_queen81 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *TISH1127*
> 
> ...


----------



## AlliSwan (May 7, 2009)

Clean and Clear In-Shower facial (or something like that) it heats up and you leave it on for a few minutes while you finish washing your hair or whatever, then as you rinse it off you gently massage the scrubby grains over your skin. It's amazing and lasts forever!


----------



## gingin501 (May 7, 2009)

I use Dove Sensitive Skin Beauty Bar and baking soda!  Works great for me!

I work up a good lather from the dove Beauty Bar in my hands and then sprinkle some baking soda onto my hand. About a tablespoon sized amount will be enough to exfoliate your face.  Then I rub my hands together until the lather and baking soda are mix together.  It should form a thick paste kind of like toothpaste.  I use my fingertips to rub the paste onto my skin in circular motion. The longer you rub, the more the paste will exfoliate and clean your skin.  Rinse off the paste using warm water. Continue rinsing until the baking soda paste can no longer be seen on your skin.


----------

